# Halloween Leftovers



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Had a bunch a candy leftover (not near as many youngins as we used ta have) so ta keep me from eatin it, I tossed it inta vac bags an sealed it up. Wen't inta the stores.

Well, we got snacks ifin the time comes!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We haven't had any trick or treaters for about 8 years. Guess they don't like the idea of dark, country roads. :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've never had a trick or treaters ... I guess the road is a little much for a little candy ... lol

We fix the grandbabies a "pumpkin" or this year a cauldron full of treats that we take to them ...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

We have had a total of 12 kids all night. That was in four groups. I will gain ten pounds if they don't start coming. Maybe I am just going to have to be Santa this year. GB


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> We have had a total of 12 kids all night. That was in four groups. I will gain ten pounds if they don't start coming. Maybe I am just going to have to be Santa this year. GB


Hey that's my job!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Due to the storm we moved our beggers night from tonight to Friday night, weather will be better around here then. I have 500 pcs. of candy to pass out including treats for the diabetics. Since I live in the heart of the city I will probably go through all of it. 

Right now I'm living a Hypoglycemics nightmare and doing all I can to stay out of it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait a minute! You didn't can it? I figure if anyone could it would be you.

We had about 2 dozens groups come to our house. Everyone one of them got a bundle containing one cyalume light stick, one pencil and 4 pieces of candy. It's amazing how much the kids love the light sticks and will even ask if we have them again after shouting trick or treat.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Nov 1 all the halloween candy goes on sale. Great time to add to the stores.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

My SO and I are members of the not-so-local Moose Lodge. I purchased some Moose Trick-or-treat bags and jelly bracelets, about half of which glow in the dark, to go with the glow stick/bracelets and candy that Davis/SO bought. We passed out glow-in-the-dark bags with glow-in-the-dark stuff and a little candy. The kids seemed to like what the found in the bottoms of the bags. Last year we had twice as many kids as the 2 dozen we had tonight.

I plan to be at the local Wally World bright and early so I can catch the candy sales.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Wait a minute! You didn't can it? I figure if anyone could it would be you.
> 
> We had about 2 dozens groups come to our house. Everyone one of them got a bundle containing one cyalume light stick, one pencil and 4 pieces of candy. It's amazing how much the kids love the light sticks and will even ask if we have them again after shouting trick or treat.


Naw, OHC didn't want a waste a jar vacuum sealing aka "canning" haha!!!!

My kids got light sticks too, of course we had to activate them instead if putting in bug out bags, I'm trying to get them to put some candy away now in a jar, but they aren't falling for it. Guess I will see if any go on sale in a few weeks.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Hubby and Son picked out the treats that we were giving away. We did not have that many kids come around so we (should) have plenty of leftovers. Amazingly they bought their favorite candies and I am unable to locate the leftovers :scratch


----------

